# 3 for $5



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2021)

I went to a barn sale this weekend. It was storage for an antique store that went out of business. I got these 3 local acid etched seltzer bottles for $5. All three have their original spouts. One is a silk city bottling inc., from Patterson N.J.The next is a Sparkling beverages from Union City, N.J. The third is A. Rosenberg from the Bronx NY., Still has the label on it. I got more stuff not bottle related. I will post in the general chat. They are selling the property that the barn is located and everything was priced to go. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (May 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went to a barn sale this weekend. It was storage for an antique store that went out of business. I got these 3 local acid etched seltzer bottles for $5. All three have their original spouts. One is a silk city bottling inc., from Patterson N.J.The next is a Sparkling beverages from Union City, N.J. The third is A. Rosenberg from the Bronx NY., Still has the label on it. I got more stuff not bottle related. I will post in the general chat. They are selling the property that the barn is located and everything was priced to go.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Extraordinary purchase!  I'm so envious!  Despite all I have said about preferring digging over buying, I would certainly purchase such as those if I ever stumbled across a similar deal.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2021)

willong said:


> Extraordinary purchase!  I'm so envious!  Despite all I have said about preferring digging over buying, I would certainly purchase such as those if I ever stumbled across a similar deal.


I only wish I was there early. Most of his stuff was sold. I was lucky to get the stuff I did. I vacuumed up everything that was good there for next to nothing. Seltzer bottles and miscellaneous things totaled $20. Thanks for the compliments. I would do this again.
 Hardest part was carrying it to the car! Lol! Still nothing like the exercise you get digging. I always feel the first dig every spring. Best gym ever! Ttyl buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2021)

Nice finds!  I remember once coming across a box of acid-etched seltzer bottles like that at a community garage sale in Ottawa, amazingly they only wanted a dollar each.  Unfortunately I was on my bike and had no way of transporting them so I left them behind, so hopefully someone bought them and enjoyed them.  I think they were all from your area actually, definitely not local to mine, if they had been local to me I would have figured out some way to move them.  I really like seltzer bottles but it's very unusual to come across examples from Canadian companies, at least around here.


----------



## Mjbottle (May 26, 2021)

Wow awsome deal! Congrats those are beautiful!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  I remember once coming across a box of acid-etched seltzer bottles like that at a community garage sale in Ottawa, amazingly they only wanted a dollar each.  Unfortunately I was on my bike and had no way of transporting them so I left them behind, so hopefully someone bought them and enjoyed them.  I think they were all from your area actually, definitely not local to mine, if they had been local to me I would have figured out some way to move them.  I really like seltzer bottles but it's very unusual to come across examples from Canadian companies, at least around here.


I had a guy a couple years back try to give me a seltzer box and I turned him down. Now I have 8 bottles and I wish I had taken it off his hands, oh well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 27, 2021)

willong said:


> Extraordinary purchase!  I'm so envious!  Despite all I have said about preferring digging over buying, I would certainly purchase such as those if I ever stumbled across a similar deal.


I don't mind buying yard sale bottles, heck even if they 1950's. You never know the rarity of it even if they are simple. You never know what you may get. I'll buy $1 bottles all day long that are 50's. I mean it's 2021, eventually if I pass them on to my kid, maybe they will be worth $20 then or more


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 31, 2021)

willong said:


> Extraordinary purchase! I'm so envious! Despite all I have said about preferring digging over buying, I would certainly purchase such as those if I ever stumbled across a similar deal.



Don’t ya just love finding that 1 incredible deal?! Ooooh... I want to find a barn sale like that! Those are nice, Robbie. I have a bottle in with those 5 boxes I scored, that looks similar- it’s not! Finally figured out that it’s larvex bug killer!? It has this weird spout a lot like your seltzer’s but more loops in it? I have no idea how that worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

